# Got a v60 for a try at brewing



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Picked up a v60 to have a go at making some better coffee at work.

Now I think from reading there could be a large number of approaches to getting a good cup but I was going to try the recipe from coffeehit. Is this a good place to start?

Use a ratio of 60g of coffee for 1 litre of water. If your making for one then most cups will be about 300ml so you need 18g of coffee.

Grind the coffee courser than espresso, like sand.

Boil fresh water and wait 1 minute to let the water cool to approx 95c.

Place the filter paper in the V60 and pour some water over the filter paper to rinse.

Place the ground coffee in the now wet filter paper then start pouring slowly onto the ground coffee.

The pouring and drip time should take about 3-4 minutes.

Result: Delicious coffee.

Key things needed are: Hario V60, V60 Filter Papers, Fresh delicious coffee roasted less than 30 days ago, hand or electric burr grinder and a kettle.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Agitation is key. Many different views on correct pattern/direction to pour but you will need to be able to control the flow, hence the need for a pourover kettle such as the hario buono or homeloo ones (cheaper option).

I got this particular one for christmas and its great!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd start off grinding finer & aiming for a stronger cup, say 65-75g/l. If you hit a good extraction (sweet & balanced, not bitter or pithy) with less in the final cup, then dilute down with water from the kettle & adjust the grind coarser for next time.

If you set out to hit 60g/l and you are underextracted at the end, then your cup may be intolerably weak by the time you have put enough water through the grinds. If you add the full amount of water to hit 60g/l and you are over-extracted, then it's a sink job & you have to start over.

Most regular mugs are more like 240g, say 220g final cup, at SCAE ideals that equates to a 15g dose & 250g added water.

I take it is the "02" cone you have?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Have just checked and I have a '01' cone - is there a difference?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Southpaw said:


> Have just checked and I have a '01' cone - is there a difference?


The 01 is tiny compared to the 02. Filter size needs to match.

Max dose for 01 would be approx 15g . I use 8g-15g beans with fine grind and 130g-250g water. The 02 I go for 20g and 333g with coarse grind.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Watched some videos and I see the difference now. I have some espresso beans that I'm trying to finish before getting something more suited out of the freezer.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Also, don't forget to let it bloom.

Pour in approx double the volume of water for the coffee you have added (eg 15g coffee add 30g water) - wait 30 seconds or so and the coffee will start to soak up the water

Now start to pour evenly and slowly until all gone.

Agitiation / stirring may help with extraction


----------

